# bleeding 2 days before embryo transfer



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hoping to receive some feedback,on a medicated cycle of injections and hrt due for embryo transfer thurs(19th oct),went to hospital fri before lining of my womb wasnt thick enough so i was told to keep taking injections and come back 2 days before transfer, the night before i was due to go in i started to bleed not heavy but it was there, next day i told hos and they couldnt understand why i was bleeding so ive been told to come of injections and hrt and phone them on my next period,bleeding is full on now , i have no luck this is my third fet and third cancellation


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,  sorry to hear your news you must be so frustrated, I didnt bleed before ET but 3 days later and I felt crushed!

At least your little ones are all safe and frozen waiting for them to get it right.

Good luck


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

just so fed up now i have to wait another 3 months
[fly][/fly]


----------

